# SUB avail Monmouth county area NJ (central NJ)



## Shade Tree NJ

Looking for some sub work, didn't get same contracts as last year and have extra truck and driver to do sub work. 

9' western pro plus on an F550, laborer(s) with snow blowers available as well. Shoot me a PM on here if any looking for subs. May even have additional F350 with plow and tailgate salter avail for part time sub work.

Based out of Manalapan/englishtown, Monmouth, Northern Ocean and southern middlesex counties would be ideal for work, will travel for right amount(s)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Since you're out that way, I'll keep you in mind should I get any inquiries about plowing out there. Really not interested in traveling too far on my route, as I have a couple of jobs here that need my attention... So.... I'll send them to you....




And it won't cost you anything but to simply provide them the service.... and make them happy....

Whoo Hooo ! I wish folks would do that for me !:waving:


----------



## O.G.

Shade Tree, do you still have that truck available for work this upcoming season? 

I am waiting to hear back on a new contract in the Princeton area I will probably need a sub.


----------



## O.G.

Or if you're willing to go to Edison for snow work...


----------



## fatheadon1

O.G.;1659745 said:


> Or if you're willing to go to Edison for snow work...


if shadetree wont take the work Edison email me [email protected] ill take a look at it as i have 2 trucks and 2 machines in Edison


----------



## O.G.

email sent


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Shoot me an email with the details of edision work
[email protected]


----------



## parkingmgt

If any of you guys are interested in a commercial account in New Brunswick, let me know. I have a contact who is taking bids for this season.


----------



## O.G.

parkingmgt;1661999 said:


> If any of you guys are interested in a commercial account in New Brunswick, let me know. I have a contact who is taking bids for this season.


You mentioned in another post that its just plowing, no walks. How big?


----------



## O.G.

Shade Tree NJ;1661626 said:


> Shoot me an email with the details of edision work
> [email protected]


email sent


----------



## parkingmgt

Its a large circular drive, about 60 spots, the entrance and the rear exit all in all prob < 5 acres


----------



## O.G.

What's a good email to reach you at?


----------



## plowin4u

Anybody interested in doing some work in brick on rte 88 and rte 70, I know someone who needs subs over there.


----------



## snowhappy

Plowin4u I'm interested in rt88 rt70 send me details I'm in toms river


----------



## The Natural Landscape

We have work in Queens NY; Not quite NJ but we can pay either by the storm or hourly with travel time. Let us know if interested.

Brian or Joanne 

508-466-8246


----------



## plowin4u

snowhappy;1666583 said:


> Plowin4u I'm interested in rt88 rt70 send me details I'm in toms river


Pm sent, let me know how you make out


----------



## parkingmgt

I still have that commercial account in New Brunswick available is anybody is interested......


----------

